

The urge to comment as a sign of danger - kkim
http://plasmasturm.org/log/466/

======
bootload
_"... The urge to comment as a sign of danger ..."_

if that's the case, Donald Knuth is _"Danger man"_ ~ <http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/lp.html>

~~~
dfranke
That deserves to be lumped in with Javadoc and POD and the like.

